# Favorite Nude polish for NC40-42?



## Ms.Lulu (Jun 12, 2010)

I have always had a hard time with this! Most of the nude polishes are light pink and pink just doesn't suit me. I'm looking for a nude/peachy color preferably in an OPI brand. I tried OPI's Coney Island or something like that and it just didn't work!

I have heard good things about OPI Samoan Sand, has anyone tried this? Do you think this will work for my skin tone?

Thanks ladies for your help!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

I would check out Chinaglaze's new fall collection. Classic Camel looks like a good nude for tan skin.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 12, 2010)

Estee Lauder Michael Kors beige nail polish. It was LE and I missed it and I could cry!


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 22, 2010)

Try *OPI Barefoot in Barcelona* from Espana Collection. I think it'll work for darker skin.


----------

